

Show HN: Traverse JavaScript object graphs with jQuery - nrkn
https://github.com/nrkn/h5on

======
brett-anderson
Neat! I hadn't thought about representing a DOM tree as a JSON object before.
How do you pronounce H5ON?

~~~
nrkn
I've been awkwardly saying "Aitch Five Oh En" in my head, but my work
colleague says "Aitch Son", which even though it's a 5 and not an S sort of
makes sense given the relationship to JSON :)

~~~
nrkn
You know what, could be "Aitch Fon" as well (the 5 starts with F, right?)

------
bndr
This seems pretty similar to XML

~~~
nrkn
It certainly is - but with a much narrower intended scope of use. It's really
not intended as a data transport mechanism for example. It's also homologous
with JSON, XML is more flexible in its data representation. And finally, it
makes use of HTML5 conventions, such as prefixing custom tags with a hyphen
delimited string, data-* attributes etc.

